

Which other website would you like to see added to push.co? - dennisvdvliet

We had some great response to launching the HN push.co app and are wondering which other website you would like to get push notifications from. Feel free to drop suggestions in the comments.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;push.co&#x2F;a&#x2F;w4bcXKT0W
======
bjansn
There are already lots of channels in there. I'd say perhaps give the user
some control on what they receive push notifications on.

For example keywords, when my company name is mentioned in one of the
channels, push me a notification on it.

